# Custom Steel CX Choices



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm planning to order a custom steel CX frame set next Feb, but am overwhelmed by the choices. Geometry must be custom. 

I'm a notoriously indecisive decision maker, particularly when something long term or pricey is at hand....both of which involve this decision. I'm currently considering Shamrock Cycles, Guru, English Cycles, & Independent Fabrication. There have got to be others that I should be considering, but don't quite know where to effectively start or look.

Guru has the upside of being carried by a favorite local shop, so the fit cost would likely be waived. Plus the owner there rides a custom steel one so I've verified the high quality. Shamrock is close enough to drive to and looks to be a great build. English just looks awesome and well-designed, while IF has such a great reputation.

Which builders should I be looking at? I want to do this right and at a reasonable cost (up to $3k frame/fork).


----------



## j e e p s (Jul 22, 2013)

Marinoni !


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Rock Lobster. Paul has a long history of sponsoring 'cross teams so he's no doubt had a lot of feedback and has experience in building 'cross frames.

His frames are silly affordable, he's a pleasure to work with, and his turnaround times are very reasonable. I own one of his ATB frames and couldn't be happier.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

CXM did a series of articles over the last year or so about choosing and contracting for a custom frame. That series might help shed some light to the process and some of the variables you might want to consider.

Having Shamrock so close, that might be my choice, but I am someone that would want to be pretty involved in the build. Never mind his stuff is stunning and he races cross himself.

I certainly don't see any "bad" names on your list. What do you want? Tig weld? Fillet brazed? Lugged?

What about Zanconato (also a racer and CX sponsor)? Strong? Curtlo (relatively inexpensive)?


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

Zanconato, Ira Ryan, Stoemper, Honey, and Seven also have some great selections. Honey and Stoemper do both 'stock' geometry as well as fully custom. Personally, I'm getting a Honey that will hopefully be here next week


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks! I'll definitely check out the CXM article.

Shamrock is somewhat close, about 3.5 hours away, but I've got family in Indy and 3.5 hours isn't a bad weekend trip to get sized, etc. His stuff does look gorgeous.

As for construction type---that's a great question. I've really got to acquaint myself with the nuances, benefits, and ride quality differences of each. This bike will be with me for a long while and, while I'll race cross on it, it will end up being used as a backpack commuter, a gravel road warrior, a winter ride when it's at least dry here in Michigan, and likely with 25c Gatorskins or the like for long, easy jaunts with non-racer friends. Its primary purpose will be as a CX bike that fits my odd proportions appropriately since I've yet to find a stock frame that does for CX (5'4" with a 30-30.5" inseam), but the flexibility to be serviceable for the other things is a necessity as well, so custom it will be. I've settled on one thing for sure: steel is the choice.

I've heard of Curtlo and heard positive reviews before, but didn't realize that his stuff is so inexpensive. The Strong and Zanconato stuff looks beautiful. So does the Speedvagen and Ira Strong someone else mentioned, but I think those might be pushing my wife's budget patience.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck. And I thought I had a hard time finding a bike at 5-6 with a 28" inseam. I can definitely see your challenge and need for something more bespoke.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. His stuff does look nice.....and incredibly affordable. How he sells them at such affordable prices with what must be great quality is beyond me. Heck--the site says he's had his bikes in the Olympics. This is now another on my growing list.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Landshark. Landshark Bicycles | Pro Carbon Frames

John is a master craftsman and will work 1 on 1 with you to make exactly what you want. He has more than enough years in the game to make an excellent bike you will be proud of forever.

I had one of his first mountain bkes. Wish I still had it.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

There are some good suggestions here, and I've always liked the looks of Ira Ryan bikes. I'd probably go for a a Speedvagen if I were to get another 'cross bike. But I'd also seriously consider another Zank. I love mine, the man knows 'cross bikes, and Mike was a pleasure to deal with. If I didn't already have one, Zank would absolutely be at the top of my list.

View attachment 284812


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

check out Caletti Cycles based in santa cruz. John has raced CX in the past and sponsors a CX team. here's a pic of last year's team bikes.

i'll blow up this thread with pics of mine when it gets built up. it just went out for paint last week!!!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a Hot Tubes and love it. My wife has Speedvagens, and those are nice as well (although she thinks the BB is too low on her size). 

If I were to get another steel CX bike it would 100% be a Zank. He's a great guy and builds beautiful, well thought out bikes. 

Obviously a Sachs would be up there as well. But, the wait might be a killer for your plans


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Tom Stevens....the God Father of US Cross....makes a nice frame that has won more than a few championships...
http://www.spinartscycles.com/framebuilding.php


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

*I could always build you one.*


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

English makes some of the sexiest bikes I have ever seen. I'd at least take a peek at Primus Mootry. Joe knows cross.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. I thought that this thread might narrow things down for me but I think I doubled my possible builders. It's time to start doing some serious research into these and nail down some of the things I really want so I can narrow the list. Thanks to everyone so far for their great input!


----------



## SteveOz1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just received a Black Mountain Cycles "monster cross" frame - they're steel frames with lots of tire room - the frames are imported but look really high quality- he also has a run of semi-custom USA built frames...


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Kirk Frameworks would be at the top on my list.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

jlgoodin78 said:


> Wow. I thought that this thread might narrow things down for me but I think I doubled my possible builders. It's time to start doing some serious research into these and nail down some of the things I really want so I can narrow the list. Thanks to everyone so far for their great input!


There are LOTS of great builders out there. Just find one you jive with or stands out to you and give him/her a call. Some build a lot of bikes a year, others (like myself) shoot for only a handful. 

Prices will vary greatly for many reasons. Expect to pay between $1k (frame only) to $3k for frame and fork. I believe a good majority are in the $1500-$2000 though. That's steel. For stainless steel expect to pay considerably more. I love stainless.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Since you're from Michigan, look up Steve Quiring (Quiring Cycles) and 616 fabrications (Bike Frames, Hubs, Merch, West Michigan, Six 1 Six Bicycle Fabrication). I've never used them but they are well known for good mtb products, 616 has been hitting the fatbike crowd well as I've seen quite a few of those around lately. I believe Quiring is an expert ti frame builder but does great things with other stuff as well.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I would take a look at Kirk Frameworks. Dave built me a road bike a few years ago. When I decided to get a custom CX bike, I did a search all over again, and came to the same conclusion. He was well ahead of other builders in developing disc technology. The road bike, and now the cross bike, ride so well, I couldn't be happier. We worked pretty closely on what kind of riding I would be doing and the appropriate geometry and frame materials.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Ck out Zukas Cycles.. My friend Nate is the bomb!! His work is on Flickr..
View attachment 285167


----------



## 993rs (Feb 15, 2006)

bikerector said:


> Since you're from Michigan, look up Steve Quiring (Quiring Cycles) and 616 fabrications (Bike Frames, Hubs, Merch, West Michigan, Six 1 Six Bicycle Fabrication). I've never used them but they are well known for good mtb products, 616 has been hitting the fatbike crowd well as I've seen quite a few of those around lately. I believe Quiring is an expert ti frame builder but does great things with other stuff as well.


If you are in MI, SCOTT Quiring is your guy.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

here's a snap of my team frame back from the painters.








t00bs are columbus life down and seattube, max chainstays, dedaccai top tube. all tubes are slightly beefed up since i'm 6'3" and 210#. frame weighs a smidge over 4lbs.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm partial to the custom IF option....


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Im leaning toward Rock Lobster for my custom "all roads" bike. I want a utilitarian bike that is a work of art to ride, not look at. Its hard to argue with $1500 too.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Sheepo said:


> Im leaning toward Rock Lobster for my custom "all roads" bike. I want a utilitarian bike that is a work of art to ride, not look at. Its hard to argue with $1500 too.


I have seen some Rock Lobsters, and talked to people who owned them (admittedly never ridden one). I think in terms value, they are hard to beat. However, I get the sense that aesthetics are pretty important to the OP, and if I had to fault a Rock Lobster, it would be that their welds were sometimes inconsistent, especially the brake bosses. Never heard of one fail, but like Sheepo states, it's more utilitarian.

The other builders listed in this thread represent top quality, but personally, I would narrow it down to IF (only because I went to college in Boston and I've always lusted for one), and the English. The examples I saw at NAHBS were stunning!


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been corresponding with this guy and he seems to know a good bit about cyclocross frames. Worth a look.
meechcustombicycles.com
Rich


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Peter P. said:


> Rock Lobster. Paul has a long history of sponsoring 'cross teams so he's no doubt had a lot of feedback and has experience in building 'cross frames.
> 
> His frames are silly affordable, he's a pleasure to work with, and his turnaround times are very reasonable. I own one of his ATB frames and couldn't be happier.


plus one


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a bunch of bikes. Like Moots, Hampstens, Sycips, a couple Kona Jakes and have nothing bad to say about any of them . I think for the money and ride Rock Lobster has the cross geometry dialed in as good as any frame I have ever ridden. Paul is easy to deal with and his bikes are the cats whiskers. His Tig welds on steel are pretty darn clean. He doesn't spend time polishing his Alum welds like some do so they look industrial. I would bet he has built as many cross frames as anyone and then some.

He is a one man show that actually knocks out the magic 100 frames a year for the last couple decades. I really like my Moots cross bike but I don't think I like it twice as much as my Lobster and it costs more than twice as much.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

dankilling said:


> Zanconato, Ira Ryan, Stoemper, Honey, and Seven also have some great selections. Honey and Stoemper do both 'stock' geometry as well as fully custom. Personally, I'm getting a Honey that will hopefully be here next week


I was going to mention Honey too. Beautiful bikes. But, unless something has changed recently, honey does not do custom. They just offer like 12 sizes so if Geo is what someone wants customized it's likely found in one of their stock geos. And if custom means special mounts, tire clearance or whatever, that's no go.

Honey bikes are esentially 'stock' Sevens. Seven owns the brand and they are made in the same factory by the same people as Seven. I'm not sure if they use the same tubes as the Mudhoney (Seven's custom CX bike) or not.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Add DeSalvo to the list as well. Please post the details on what you ultimately order. I'm trying to decide on what to get as well.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

Ohh, I forgot DeSalvo, my buddy loves his and add Kish to the list as well.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's an updated picture of my Zukas...


----------



## 993rs (Feb 15, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> Here's an updated picture of my Zukas...
> View attachment 286050
> View attachment 286051



F'ing awesome.


----------



## cyclophiliac (Jul 25, 2013)

The best thing you can do is try to narrow down your budget and the builders that you like within that budget. Then start talking to them about your project. From my experience you will find out very quickly if you and the frame builder "click" and if their build timeline is something you can work with. Some builders have pretty long wait times that you'll have to weigh into your decision.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I was going to mention Honey too. Beautiful bikes. But, unless something has changed recently, honey does not do custom. They just offer like 12 sizes so if Geo is what someone wants customized it's likely found in one of their stock geos. And if custom means special mounts, tire clearance or whatever, that's no go.
> 
> Honey bikes are esentially 'stock' Sevens. Seven owns the brand and they are made in the same factory by the same people as Seven. I'm not sure if they use the same tubes as the Mudhoney (Seven's custom CX bike) or not.


Different CX models feature different mounts, etc.(they have more race oriented models and a utility model). But the geos are not customizable. I asked them about the tubesets, different from the Mudhoney. Beautiful bikes for sure.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

My Honey is really nice- and the Beekeepers are great to deal with!


----------



## MCBR1 (Jul 5, 2006)

jlgoodin78 said:


> I'm planning to order a custom steel CX frame set next Feb, but am overwhelmed by the choices. Geometry must be custom.
> 
> I'm a notoriously indecisive decision maker, particularly when something long term or pricey is at hand....both of which involve this decision. I'm currently considering Shamrock Cycles, Guru, English Cycles, & Independent Fabrication. There have got to be others that I should be considering, but don't quite know where to effectively start or look.
> 
> ...


Check out Kesho Bicycles from Portland. The owner is a very good local 'crosser and everything he does is completely custom. Here's a pic of the 29er he did for me. Prices are reasonable, the work is fantastic, and the waits aren't too long right now. 

Home


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

jct78 said:


> here's a snap of my team frame back from the painters.
> View attachment 285771
> 
> 
> t00bs are columbus life down and seattube, max chainstays, dedaccai top tube. all tubes are slightly beefed up since i'm 6'3" and 210#. frame weighs a smidge over 4lbs.


got it last week. raced it over the weekend.


----------



## PNW Rider (Sep 9, 2002)

Another vote for Kesho Bicycles. He built my disc brake 'cross / commuter with sliding dropouts so it could be single speed or geared. It has been a fantastic bike.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Ogre riding Ogre bars or is that a small wheel size?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

PNW Rider said:


> Another vote for Kesho Bicycles. He built my disc brake 'cross / commuter with sliding dropouts so it could be single speed or geared. It has been a fantastic bike.


If this was custom, how come you have so many spacers stacked up? Didn't the builder account for the fit/drop during the build?


----------

